# Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ???



## astout13 (Jun 24, 2007)

Where can I find exact instructions on how to replace battery myself ? I'm finding bits and pieces but nothing real explanatory. Also, what do I need to watch out for (radio and other codes, if any? grounding cables? etc...) Thanks. ~Abby


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (astout13)*

Its really not complicated. You undue the cover and undo the 13mm bolt at the bottom of the battery. Unhook both + and - and remove.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (cincyTT)*

also not sure if it matters in this case but I always reattach the ground (-) first.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (cdougyfresh)*

Am I really reading a thread on how to replace the battery?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_also not sure if it matters in this case but I always reattach the ground (-) first. 

I've always heard positive lead first on, negative lead first off.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (bauch1425)*

Here is the most overly-extensive DIY I could find: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-a-Car-Battery Enjoy wasting 20mins


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

you cant mess it up just make sure you hook up the + wire back to the + terminal and the - (ground) wire to the - terminal







i would help you out but your too far north. 

oh and post what you want don't let the neg replies discurrage you. remember everyone has to start somewhere somehow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by amek0n3 at 9:21 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (astout13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astout13* »_ Also, what do I need to watch out for (radio and other codes, if any? grounding cables? etc...) Thanks. ~Abby

When I replaced the battery in my TT I had to unlock my radio afterward, so make sure you have the code or you will be with out tunes until you can get the code from the dealership. This assumes you have the stock radio? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I agree....what seems easy to many of us now was not the first time we tried a repair....
I always disconnect the neg first, and then reinstall the positive first. Make sure you have your radio code, and also an extension for your ratchet to reach the bolt that holds the calmp down near the battery tray...

Sean


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_I agree....what seems easy to many of us now was not the first time we tried a repair....
I always disconnect the neg first, and then reinstall the positive first. Make sure you have your radio code, and also an extension for your ratchet to reach the bolt that holds the calmp down near the battery tray...

Sean

...and don't drop the bolt into your engine bay.


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

hmmmm ive never had a problem with my radio and ive removed the battery at least a half a dozen times


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

don't forget to refill your blinker fluid


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (fijitt)*


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (astout13)*

Depending on what you get for a battery (Dealer vs aftermarket) may affect your fitament. I didn't feel like paying the stealer for a battery so I picked up one from Walmart. I compared the notches on the bottom of the battery cases (that allow the battery to 'lock' into the battery tray) and removed a little extra plastic from the Walmart battery to match the slightly different footprint of the original Audi battery. I did this with a hacksaw blade, and to be clear, you aren't cutting into the casing that protects the cells/retains the acid, but the excess plastic lip off the bottom.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Reattaching the positive 1st prevents a spark which could cause a big bang (ask me how I know... twice!)


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (quattrosNrabbits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrosNrabbits* »_Depending on what you get for a battery (Dealer vs aftermarket) may affect your fitament. I didn't feel like paying the stealer for a battery so I picked up one from Walmart. I compared the notches on the bottom of the battery cases (that allow the battery to 'lock' into the battery tray) and removed a little extra plastic from the Walmart battery to match the slightly different footprint of the original Audi battery. I did this with a hacksaw blade, and to be clear, you aren't cutting into the casing that protects the cells/retains the acid, but the excess plastic lip off the bottom.


i had to do the exact same thing.


----------



## astout13 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (amek0n3)*

Thank you for your response







I'm in Germantown MD now. How far is that from you? I don't have radio code for my TT...do I need to get that prior to installing new battery? And do you recommend a battery in particular that I buy? Thanks


----------



## astout13 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Thanks - you all have been very helpful. I will replace my battery this weekend then let you know how sucessful I am. hah. I know it's a simple procedure, but it is my first, so I'm excited about it.







~Abby


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (astout13)*

still about 2 1/2 hrs south


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (astout13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astout13* »_Where can I find exact instructions on how to replace battery myself ? I'm finding bits and pieces but nothing real explanatory. Also, what do I need to watch out for (radio and other codes, if any? grounding cables? etc...) Thanks. ~Abby

lol







all i need to say


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Audi 2001 TT Battery Replacement DIY ??? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Am I really reading a thread on how to replace the battery?


----------



## ottos (Sep 1, 2014)

*smart*



> hmmmm ive never had a problem with my radio and ive removed the battery at least a half a dozen times


Later model Audi have a "smart radio" feature that remembers the radio code, but radio won't work if removed and installed in a different car.


----------



## ottos (Sep 1, 2014)

*For tt*

Found this, might be helpful
user-guide-manual.blogspot.com/2013/04/audi-tt-diy-battery-replacement-tips.html


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

i thought 
this thread is for battery relocation...

Many auto parts stores(autozone, advance auto parts, and even walmart ) offer free replacement service when you buy 
new battery from their store.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this real life....  .. I havent been around in a while.. MK1 TT is heading into mk4 territory


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

racin2redline said:


> Is this real life....  .. I havent been around in a while.. MK1 TT is heading into mk4 territory


Mike, I'm really starting to think it's already there. Except for the infamous mk4 forum, where else do you see a stupid battery replacement DIY thread from 5 years ago being bumped? That thread shouldn't have been created to begin with, but to bring it back from the dead is mk4-dumb status. I wouldn't be surprised if this is followed by windshield a wiper-replacement thread the way things are evolving lately.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

Chunki84 said:


> i thought
> this thread is for battery relocation...
> 
> Many auto parts stores(autozone, advance auto parts, and even walmart ) offer free replacement service when you buy
> new battery from their store.


And so you would actually allow these imbeciles under the hood of your TT.


----------

